# Do cars behind ever honk at you for double parking even with blinkers on?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don’t understand why she can’t just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can’t stand people honking at me.

What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won’t just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can’t she just move around me?

what do you do in these situations?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ummmm I'd start by... Ummmm NOT DOUBLE PARKING....as it's illegal... And no passenger is worth a ticket we all know they won't be paying... You should try this and see if the Honking decreases.....


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


Let me ask you a question. Do you honk when ******bags block the road?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Ummmm I'd start by... Ummmm NOT DOUBLE PARKING....as it's illegal... And no passenger is worth a ticket we all know they won't be paying... You should try this and see if the Honking decreases.....


how do you pick anyone up then?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> how do you pick anyone up then?


Not in the middle of the damn street that's for sure....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Some day you will came across someone who may do a little more than honk at you.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

If the pax lives in a street where they know there is no parking to pull over they should be ready outside, if they are not I keep driving until I find a safe spot to park and wait.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> If the pax lives in a street where they know there is no parking to pull over they should be ready outside, if they are not I keep driving until I find a safe spot to park and wait.


Most passengers are not aware of their surroundings. You go to the address, there is no customer or place to wait. You pull to where there is, the customer finally finds you, boards and begins to caterwaul about having to find you. You can try to point out that they need to know where they are and be toes-to-the-kerb, but, recall that no businessman ever "wins" an argument with a customer, regardless of how "right" he is. I have received more than one one-star over this.

Murphy's Law also comes into play (......and Murphy was an optimist). You think that because you are on a small, residential street, you might get away with waiting. Watch how quickly that small street becomes the Beltway when you must wait for your customer.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


I ask the pax,
"do you know what that sound is?"
It's the sound of an idiot 
with a horn in his car....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

YOUR HORN WORKS! IT WORKS PRETTY GOOD, IN FACT!!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> If the pax lives in a street where they know there is no parking to pull over they should be ready outside, if they are not I keep driving until I find a safe spot to park and wait.


unfortunately that's not how it usually works out in real life. And in San Francisco going around the block could be 10 more minutes. You'd never pick anyone up.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> unfortunately that's not how it usually works out in real life. And in San Francisco going around the block could be 10 more minutes. You'd never pick anyone up.


Maybe it takes 10 minutes to go around the block because people double park, blocking traffic?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Let me ask you a question. Do you honk when @@@@@@bags block the road?


I just go around them. This was on a wide road with no other driving cars at the moment. She could have just went around me and finally she did. Don't know why she wasted time. For me, I have to stay because I'm waiting for pax. It wouldn't be worth it to drive around the blocks to pick them up. That's how most rides in SF go. You rarely find a spot to park to pick someone up.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

When I worked in SF, meter maids were very good at handing out tickets.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

observer said:


> Maybe it takes 10 minutes to go around the block because people double park, blocking traffic? :smiles:


it is what it is. Every Uber driver here double parks. No other way to work.



observer said:


> When I worked in SF, meter maids were very good at handing out tickets.


have never once got a ticket for double parking.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> it is what it is. Every Uber driver here double parks. No other way to work.


Don't make assumptions... Cuz I don't double park for shyt.... Passengers aren't that important they can walk down to where I could park safely and legally... Or order another damn ride....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> it is what it is. Every Uber driver here double parks. No other way to work.
> 
> 
> have never once got a ticket for double parking.


And until you do, you'll keep double parking.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Don't make assumptions... Cuz I don't double park for shyt.... Passengers aren't that important they can walk down to where I could park safely and legally... Or order another damn ride....


Many times there's nowhere to park. If I didn't double park, I'd miss 70 percent of rides and just keep driving around and around.

Even Door Dashers tell me they double park and get out of their cars.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


STOP BLOCKING THE ROADS!!!!! PEOPLE LIKE YOU IRRITATE THE POO OUT OF ME... YES I SLAM THE HORN SO HARD FOR EACH AND EVERY UBER DRIVER BLOCKING THE ROAD. PICK UP PAX AT LOCATIONS WHERE YOU WILL NOT BLOCK THE LANE.

Uber drivers are by far worse drivers out there. OPs post proves my point. Blinking light do not give you permission to stop where you please.



DRider85 said:


> Many times there's nowhere to park. If I didn't double park, I'd miss 70 percent of rides and just keep driving around and around.
> 
> Even Door Dashers tell me they double park and get out of their cars.


Yes, so your selfishness shows very well then.

How about you cancel the ride and collect your cancel fee and move on. If pax is dumb requesting pick up at bad location, it doesn't mean you have to follow.



Another Uber Driver said:


> YOUR HORN WORKS! IT WORKS PRETTY GOOD, IN FACT!!


HORN AND HIGHBEAMS BABY!!!! WOOOOO,


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

They should be honking at you, the thread title should be do cars not honk at you.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bunch of rank amateurs...8>O

I never stop in the middle of the street...

Well...ALMOST never...8>)

Rakos


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I try not to get into this situation, but sometimes I do get stuck being double parked/semi-double parked. The only vehicles that I've p*ssed off enough to get honked at are buses and they are MEAN (so I will no longer pull up in a bus lane or near a bus stop unless pax is toes to curb, or I'm dropping off a pax, AND there is NO bus as far as the eye can see). What I generally do when I can see there is no parking/place to pull over down the block and don't see them outside, I'll pull in the first available space and text the pax to let me know when they are outside and I'll pull up and they can hop in.

The others are right - you deserve to be honked at, even if the driver can go around you. Think about it: you are doing something illegal (double parked) and you're asking another driver to do something illegal (drive on the wrong side of the road). If you want to do something illegal, fine...but, you need to accept the consequences. Honking being the lesser of any of the possible consequences. 😉


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*Do cars behind ever honk at you for double parking even with blinkers on?*

Rarely. And we drivers to tend to push the envelope when it comes to making it convenient to pick up a pax. I tend to be surprised at how tolerant the other drivers are. Of course I don't drive in a large metro area where the stakes for getting from A to B are higher.

But if/when you do get honked at, don't honk back. First look to see if you are creating a menace. If yes, correct it. If not, complete your business ASAP and move on.

I have often shouted out to my incoming pax to speed it up and load into the car quickly, if the situation demands it. Do you know what they do? They speed it up and load into the car quickly. With no complaints.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


Sometimes, in city double park is needed but supposed to be just for a couple minutes. When some one honked at you, don't need to get angry to no one because you are the one who committed traffic violation. I will just ignore her (or wave hand for an excuse) and try to get my intended task done asap.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> "... pax is toes to curb..."


Ah ha. Using the proper lexicon. Looks like you learned a thing or two while lurking around. ;>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Sometimes, in city double park is needed but supposed to be just for a couple minutes. When some one honked at you, don't need to get angry to no one because you are the one who committed traffic violation. I will just ignore her (or wave hand for an excuse) and try to get my intended task done asap.


Yeah, I live in a city and I do sometimes get stuck double parking - I just TRY not to. If I see a police officer (car/bike/foot), I'm OUT! &#129315;



_Tron_ said:


> Ah ha. Using the proper lexicon. Looks like you learned a thing or two while lurking around. ;>


I told you people I was lurking for a year...no one wanted to believe me! Not sure how I missed "sock puppets", though! &#129315;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I believed you.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I try not to double park, but it happens. My first night though was hilarious. It was opening night here for Ridehailing, riders were elated that we were finally good to go.

Taxi behind me honks and tells me to get the **** off the road as my passengers are getting out. They go over and give it right back to him. The frustrations of passenger on how they've been treated over the years by cabs is high and they weren't having it that night.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm way too old to give two shits about somebody honking their horn at me. I got other things to take care of. I also try not to double park, no matter where I'm at. One of the reasons why I try to avoid any downtown areas to begin with.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.


You are definitely going to need one of these if you are honking back!!! @Rakos started this company with some of his family.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


Usually when people honk it's because
1. They're too stupid to realize my car's slowing combined with them tailgating and not leaving themselves enough room to go around.
2. Driver waited until last minute to put on flashers or sunshine on rear sometimes makes it hard to tell if driver in front is on they're brakes especially if you're not paying attention in the first place.
3. Driver stops but uses no flashers 
4. My personal favorite thing to hate about other drivers... if there is an OPEN space PARK and don't block the damn traffic.

if you're guilty of #4 you're a menace & if you do this and drive a Prius you're the reason people despise "Prius People".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Seamus said:


> You are definitely going to need one of these if you are honking back!!! @Rakos started this company with some of his family.


I once had someone get angry enough at me to throw a tire iron at my truck. Lucky fool was lucky I couldn't find him (maybe, I was the lucky one  ). He backed up and tore off so fast I couldn't find him.

I was so pissed I would have run over his Dodge Charger with my truck (like I said, maybe I was the lucky one  ).


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The thing about honking is that so many car horns have gotten so much more obnoxious than they used to be. That piercing beam of sound is ideal if you need to alert someone to imminent danger, but horns are almost too much now to enunciate an irritation. Even a minimum burst hurts. We need an auxiliary aaooggaa horn mandated for non-impact warnings.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


ALL. THE. TIME. THEN... they see my PET BIRD>


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Flipping blinkers do NOT give you any special rights. If you haven’t been ticketed for it by now, you will be. That’s one of my pet peeves about you assholes that do that.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Cry babies


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


I'll get out of the car and tell the ff to keep on honking. Flip em off, make a real scene. If the rider has an issue, I tell em I already screenshot the destination, so I know where to find you. Haa, learn them a lesson


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have Miller Light and UPS signs in my trunk. I just hang them on the side of the car and I can park anywhere I want to with impunity.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ummmm I'd start by... Ummmm NOT DOUBLE PARKING....as it's illegal... And no passenger is worth a ticket we all know they won't be paying... You should try this and see if the Honking decreases.....


True


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> how do you pick anyone up then?


- If I am on a 4 or more lane road and cannot park out of the way, I go around the block, park out of traffic and watch the phone until the pax is on the street. They can wait for me at the curb -- like they are suppose to do. Too many of these people are in multi-floor buildings and leave the room when they get the ping that the driver has arrived. They have to take the elevator and walk outside while I am blocking traffic and waiting for their entitled butt. If they are not there when I arrive, means that they will wait for me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Many, many moons ago I had access to the cashier room in San Francisco where towed vehicles were paid to have vehicles released. Every other person said "but I only parked there for a few seconds" or "I went over the posted time by only a couple minutes".

Well, when it's four o'clock and you have THOUSANDS of drivers trying to leave The City, you get towed.

It was incredible to see them blame the cashiers and get angry at them. There's a reason the cashiers room was in the Hall of Justice and cashiers were behind bullet proof glass.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


I'm the [email protected]@hole that will lay on the horn and sit right behind you. (If I'm having a good day and in my good car).. If I'm in a bad mood, and the crap car I'll plow right into your [email protected]@s. At least pull into a handicap spot or the firelane. Wait, not a good idea? 
Well neither is stopping in a moving traffic lane. NOWHERE in Uber TOS does it say break the law as you see fit to get or drop a pax. Dont be an idiot driver...Although it seems like I'm too late.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I double parked today while waiting on a pax and nobody honked at me they just went around.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Many times there's nowhere to park. If I didn't double park, I'd miss 70 percent of rides and just keep driving around and around.
> 
> Even Door Dashers tell me they double park and get out of their cars.


And my cousin said he can get the dog to lick his @#%÷×# with peanut butter smeared on it. Doesn't mean I'm doing it, or that it makes it right.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

What is double parking? I’ve never heard this term before in my life


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

There are *******, and honkers, you are a ******......


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JPaiva said:


> And my cousin said he can get the dog to lick his @#%÷×# with peanut butter smeared on it. Doesn't mean I'm doing it, or that it makes it right.


Whatever. The bottom line is we don't have a good solution. 90 percent of the time you have to double park to pick someone up. It's just the way it is, I never said it was right.



JPaiva said:


> I'm the [email protected]@hole that will lay on the horn and sit right behind you. (If I'm having a good day and in my good car).. If I'm in a bad mood, and the crap car I'll plow right into your [email protected]@s. At least pull into a handicap spot or the firelane. Wait, not a good idea?
> Well neither is stopping in a moving traffic lane. NOWHERE in Uber TOS does it say break the law as you see fit to get or drop a pax. Dont be an idiot driver...Although it seems like I'm too late.


Then you'll cancel 60-80 pct of the time.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If they’re not honking at you for double parking they’ll definitely be honking as soon as they see an Uber or Lyft trade dress in the back window.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Whatever. The bottom line is we don't have a good solution. 90 percent of the time you have to double park to pick someone up. It's just the way it is, I never said it was right.
> 
> 
> Then you'll cancel 60-80 pct of the time.


&#129318;&#129318;&#129318; each comment you make just demonstrates even more, your lack of Common Sense. Between your lack of common sense and your entitlement, I'm guessing you struggle with life daily. Explain to me Why you feel you are the exception and allowed to break the law. Even more concerning is you are actually mad at others when you are in fact breaking the law. Issues with responsibility perhaps? In my city, last I knew they were 28,000 drivers. If everyone was as oblivious to fellow drivers and the as you are, no one would be able to get anywhere in the city!! At this point, apparently It's not clicking in that mind of yours that what you're doing is wrong And very frustrating for everyone. So at this Point, all we can do is hope you get Yourself a couple citations and you are banned from the platform.&#129335;&#127996;&#128683;&#128169;


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


People double park in Boston all the time, as long as there's a second lane I don't care. It is however a dangerous move as many people aren't paying attention and will drive right into you while staring at your flashing lights. If it's illegal and you end up getting hit while a passenger is getting in that could potentially open you up to a large lawsuit.
And no it's not worth it; Uber expects you to do it and will throw you under the bus if anything goes wrong.
If I'm going to break any laws while driving uber it will definitely be getting high as shit and driving people around. If they aren't toes to curb I will gladly double park out of sight and get my shuffle on. Maybe use the shuffle time to spin up an old Jiacobbi who knows.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm assuming most of the people with strong feelings about double parking spend most of their time driving in the sticks, the burbs, or the airports and not in heavily populated downtown areas.

It happens, I do it occasionally if I'm on a two lane one way street downtown so there's room so people can go around. It's almost standard operating procedure down there, so when I come up on someone double parked I just go around them. You're way more likely to get a ticket sitting in the bus/bike lane in Philly than you are for double parking.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mch said:


> I'm assuming most of the people with strong feelings about double parking spend most of their time driving in the sticks, the burbs, or the airports and not in heavily populated downtown areas.
> 
> It happens, I do it occasionally if I'm on a two lane one way street downtown so there's room so people can go around. It's almost standard operating procedure down there, so when I come up on someone double parked I just go around them. You're way more likely to get a ticket sitting in the bus/bike lane in Philly than you are for double parking.


Actually, the people who have strong feelings against it are probably people from the heavy populated areas. Heavy populated areas equal more Rideshare drivers and more hustle bustle. The more Rideshare drivers who do this the more impossible it is for you to get anywhere. When you can't even make it down a block because you can't get around all of the rideshare drivers who have just decided to stop in traffic, it's a problem. What's really funny to me is, the lawbreakers are actually getting upset about people getting frustrated at them! WTF? You're the one violating the laws! You don't have a right to get mad at People for getting mad at you when you're the one breaking the law! Yes, I Do have a huge problem with this and yes, I do live in a heavy populated metro area, and yes, I do Drive downtown. Yet somehow I Manage to pick up my passengers without double parking.&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Actually, the people who have strong feelings against it are probably people from the heavy populated areas. Heavy populated areas equal more Rideshare drivers and more hustle bustle. The more Rideshare drivers who do this the more impossible it is for you to get anywhere. When you can't even make it down a block because you can't get around all of the rideshare drivers who have just decided to stop in traffic, it's a problem. What's really funny to me is, the lawbreakers are actually getting upset about people getting frustrated at them! WTF? You're the one violating the laws! You don't have a right to get mad at People for getting mad at you when you're the one breaking the law! Yes, I Do have a huge problem with this and yes, I do live in a heavy populated metro area, and yes, I do Drive downtown. Yet somehow I Manage to pick up my passengers without double parking.&#129335;&#127996;


So you're rolling down the street approaching the pickup. Cars are parked on both sides of the street for the entire block. you see your pax on the sidewalk waving to you. There is no place to park though. Do you drive by them? Then call them and tell to hang tight and that you'll circle around until a parking spot opens up? Or ask them to meet you somewhere two blocks away?

Or do you stop, put your hazards on while they get in the car, and then drive away. This takes a total of about 10 seconds, but you're still double parking.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mch said:


> So you're rolling down the street approaching the pickup. Cars are parked on both sides of the street for the entire block. you see your pax on the sidewalk waving to you. There is no place to park though. Do you drive by them? Then call them and tell to hang tight and that you'll circle around until a parking spot opens up? Or ask them to meet you somewhere two blocks away?
> 
> Or do you stop, put your hazards on while they get in the car, and then drive away. This takes a total of about 10 seconds, but you're still double parking.


 It totally depends on the situation. Oftentimes if I'm downtown and Parking spots are scarce, I'll call them as soon as I accept the request and tell them where to meet me. Usually In a parking lot at one end of the block or the other. If There's a loading zone or an open parking spot just a couple car lengths down from them, I'll roll down the window and tell them where I'm pulling over. If I have to, I'll pull Off onto a side street at the end of the block. Besides It's not worth getting a ticket over (potentially costing you your job if you have other tickets on your record), It's also educating them. Hopefully taking that with them on future Uber rides making things easier on the next pickup and Driver


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> &#129318;&#129318;&#129318; each comment you make just demonstrates even more, your lack of Common Sense. Between your lack of common sense and your entitlement, I'm guessing you struggle with life daily. Explain to me Why you feel you are the exception and allowed to break the law. Even more concerning is you are actually mad at others when you are in fact breaking the law. Issues with responsibility perhaps? In my city, last I knew they were 28,000 drivers. If everyone was as oblivious to fellow drivers and the as you are, no one would be able to get anywhere in the city!! At this point, apparently It's not clicking in that mind of yours that what you're doing is wrong And very frustrating for everyone. So at this Point, all we can do is hope you get Yourself a couple citations and you are banned from the platform.&#129335;&#127996;&#128683;&#128169;


you've got it all wrong. You're assuming there's always a fire lane or something. If nobody double parked, nobody would ever get picked up. You're just not being realistic. Argue all you want. You're just arguing against reality and roads, you're not arguing with me.



Daisey77 said:


> It totally depends on the situation. Oftentimes if I'm downtown and Parking spots are scarce, I'll call them as soon as I accept the request and tell them where to meet me. Usually In a parking lot at one end of the block or the other. If There's a loading zone or an open parking spot just a couple car lengths down from them, I'll roll down the window and tell them where I'm pulling over. If I have to, I'll pull Off onto a side street at the end of the block. Besides It's not worth getting a ticket over (potentially costing you your job if you have other tickets on your record), It's also educating them. Hopefully taking that with them on future Uber rides making things easier on the next pickup and Driver


And many times you won't find a place to stop for 11-12 blocks



Daisey77 said:


> Actually, the people who have strong feelings against it are probably people from the heavy populated areas. Heavy populated areas equal more Rideshare drivers and more hustle bustle. The more Rideshare drivers who do this the more impossible it is for you to get anywhere. When you can't even make it down a block because you can't get around all of the rideshare drivers who have just decided to stop in traffic, it's a problem. What's really funny to me is, the lawbreakers are actually getting upset about people getting frustrated at them! WTF? You're the one violating the laws! You don't have a right to get mad at People for getting mad at you when you're the one breaking the law! Yes, I Do have a huge problem with this and yes, I do live in a heavy populated metro area, and yes, I do Drive downtown. Yet somehow I Manage to pick up my passengers without double parking.&#129335;&#127996;


There's no way you can pick up all your passengers without double parking. Many times you won't find an open spot for 12 blocks.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Rarely. I try to clearly show that I've made an effort to get out of the way of traffic as much as possible. And I don't double park if there is any traffic in front of me or behind me within a couple blocks. If there is traffic, I find a place to pull over, the passenger has to walk 100 or 200 feet.



rideshareapphero said:


> If the pax lives in a street where they know there is no parking to pull over they should be ready outside, if they are not I keep driving until I find a safe spot to park and wait.


Yes. Exactly this. Teach the passengers to be more aware of what's going on and to be a bit more empathetic.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I honk at, Roll down my windows and yell at , Take pictures of and report to Goober and Gryft and SPD.

*Stop blocking traffic! Pull over to the curb completely! You do not have the right to impede traffic! I am also trying to work here. Stop blocking traffic.*


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I honk at, Roll down my windows and yell at , Take pictures of and report to Goober and Gryft and SPD.
> 
> *Stop blocking traffic! Pull over to the curb completely! You do not have the right to impede traffic! I am also trying to work here. Stop blocking traffic.*


I sympathize. But do you also get pissed off when they pull over to the side a bit so that other drivers can pass, but they are still jutting out into traffic? If so, why you get angry?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

bobbbobbobb said:


> I sympathize. But do you also get pissed off when they pull over to the side a bit so that other drivers can pass, but they are still jutting out into traffic? If so, why you get angry?


I don't get angry I get annoyed when people who do not know how to drive take up driving for a living. If you're going to park your car then do so. Do not pull nose into the curb with the back of your car out in traffic.

Just park or drive.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I don't get angry I get annoyed when people who do not know how to drive take up driving for a living. If you're going to park your car then do so. Do not pull nose into the curb with the back of your car out in traffic.
> 
> Just park or drive.


You deftly won't answer the question of whether you get pissed if you can drive past them. I suspect you do and I think that's pointless.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I honk at, Roll down my windows and yell at , Take pictures of and report to Goober and Gryft and SPD.
> 
> *Stop blocking traffic! Pull over to the curb completely! You do not have the right to impede traffic! I am also trying to work here. Stop blocking traffic.*


This is the reality we live in and double parking is an everyday thing for most. It's just the way it is.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I will not block traffic to pick up. Call, point, holler, direct to the nearest, safest legal pick up spot. 

I’m not some Pavlovian dog, who will stop just cuz he sees his rider! I train my riders, they do not train me. Y’all are welcome!


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

I'll even go around the corner and pull in the alley, call them to come meet me.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> And my cousin said he can get the dog to lick his @#%÷×# with peanut butter smeared on it. Doesn't mean I'm doing it, or that it makes it right.


As a courtesy, you should have milk available.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> . If nobody double parked, nobody would ever get picked up. You're just not being realistic


NOBODY would EVER get picked up? And I'm the one being unrealistic? &#128580;


DRider85 said:


> This is the reality we live in and double parking is an everyday thing for most. It's just the way it is.


And the reality is, You're going to get honked at. &#129335;&#127996; It's just the way it is.


bobbbobbobb said:


> I'll even go around the corner and pull in the alley, call them to come meet me.


^^^^ Yes! I do this too


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


Not stop illegally risking a ticket for double parking.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Not stop illegally risking a ticket for double parking.


You have a really odd sense of risk. What cop gives a ticket to a rideshare driver who has stopped 10 seconds to pick up a passenger? Plus, I double park all the time and I don't block traffic while doing it. I also do u-turns downtown in front of cops when the bar crowds want to be transported. No tickets in 3 years and 250,000+ miles of rideshare driving.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

bobbbobbobb said:


> You have a really odd sense of risk. What cop gives a ticket to a rideshare driver who has stopped 10 seconds to pick up a passenger? Plus, I double park all the time and I don't block traffic while doing it. I also do u-turns downtown in front of cops when the bar crowds want to be transported. No tickets in 3 years and 250,000+ miles of rideshare driving.


Here they would. They've actually pulled a passenger out of the car and told the driver to drive around the block and park legally. The Driver drove around the block, the cop opened the door, and allowed the passenger to get back in.

Are U turns illegal where you live? Here, they're perfectly legal unless there's a sign posted saying they're not allowed.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

You guys are rough on the OP.
He DID say he had his blinkers on, which, as everyone knows, makes everything magically OK.
Sheesh.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You guys are rough on the OP.
> He DID say he had his blinkers on, which, as everyone knows, makes everything magically OK.
> Sheesh.











So perhaps the best bet is, he runs out of Flasher fluid very soon&#129300;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Are U turns illegal where you live? Here, they're perfectly legal unless there's a sign posted saying they're not allowed *or* *if you use your blinkers.*


FIFY 


Daisey77 said:


> So perhaps the best bet is, he runs out of Flasher fluid very soon&#129300;


Yeah, that stuff is getting harder to find.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah, that stuff is getting harder to find


Rumor has it, its almost non-existent . . . ALMOST


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Whenever I see a double parked car, I imagine having a forklift, picking the car up, and setting it stop a dumpster.

More than a few seconds for IMMEDIATE loading / unloading, and only in areas without any other place to pause, is beyond rude.

Think about it: who is it that messes up traffic for the entire city? All it takes a a few knuckleheads.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Whenever I see a double parked car, I imagine having a forklift, picking the car up, and setting it stop a dumpster.
> 
> More than a few seconds for IMMEDIATE loading / unloading, and only in areas without any other place to pause, is beyond rude.
> 
> Think about it: who is it that messes up traffic for the entire city? All it takes a a few knuckleheads.


karen, how are you going to pick anyone up? Many streets have nowhere to park in sight.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> This is the reality we live in and double parking is an everyday thing for most. It's just the way it is.


This is an untruth of the highest magnitude. I would estimate less than .001% of drivers double park even once a year.

I drive in Seattle proper often and I never "Have" to block traffic to pick up passengers. I always Park flush to the curb when I park to wait, unless I pull into an alley in some of those locations. Cross street parking is almost always available

AND anyone in a zone with no curbside parking is not someone I want in my rig anyways.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Even Door Dashers tell me they double park and get out of their cars.


Well I guess if a door dasher says it is ok. There was a door dasher whos parked car rolled in to the canal......let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> karen, how are you going to pick anyone up? Many streets have nowhere to park in sight.


Simple -- I call them and explain I simply cannot wait and need them to be out at the curb as I drive past. I'll circle the block for five minutes if need be, but I'm not sitting in the travel lane.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Many times there's nowhere to park. If I didn't double park, I'd miss 70 percent of rides and just keep driving around and around.
> 
> Even Door Dashers tell me they double park and get out of their cars.


OMG. That doesn't make it "okay"

You know how to tell who is an amateur driver? They've double parked on a busy street, especially one with a double yellow line.

*DON'T DOUBLE PARK*
*What part of don't double park do you not understand? *
Just because you are driving Lyft or Uber does not give you permission to break the law. Your "blinkers on" does not suddenly make you exempt from the law, either.

You cannot double park on most streets, especially with double yellow, cannot block bike lanes, and cannot stop in lanes that are designated BUS only. The tickets for these can be $440.

On a residential street with a speed limit of 25mph or less, and a dashed single line, and enough room for cars to pass, and no traffic, and no bike lane, you might get away with it, in this case a school bus is allowed to double park for the immediate loading and unloading (still technically illegal for Lyft Uber, but probably would not generate a ticket). the other cases you are risking an expensive ticket.

Lyft drivers seem to be the worst with this for some reason. I find Lyft drivers double parking on two lane streets in business districrts with double yellow lines all the time. It's illegal and dangerous. Stop doing it. Aside from the law, blocking traffic is dangerous to passengers. You should never be picking up passengers in a traffic lane or at an intersection. Curb the damn car.



bobbbobbobb said:


> You have a really odd sense of risk. What cop gives a ticket to a rideshare driver who has stopped 10 seconds to pick up a passenger? Plus, I double park all the time.....


LOL Do that in Santa Monica in the red bus lane near the 3rd street promenade, let know how that worked out for you.



DRider85 said:


> karen, how are you going to pick anyone up? Many streets have nowhere to park in sight.


*Then you are blind and you should not be driving. USE YOUR HEAD.*


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SOLUTION: Police begin fining double parkers in full force. Drivers will Cancel on passengers that are not waiting at the curb (in difficult pickup areas), passengers will begin getting their toes to curb, pronto.

RESOLVED


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> unfortunately that's not how it usually works out in real life. And in San Francisco going around the block could be 10 more minutes. You'd never pick anyone up.


 You say that as if it's a problem. Sounds like great shuffling opportunities to me.



IR12 said:


> Usually when people honk it's because
> 1. They're too stupid to realize my car's slowing combined with them tailgating and not leaving themselves enough room to go around.
> 2. Driver waited until last minute to put on flashers or sunshine on rear sometimes makes it hard to tell if driver in front is on they're brakes especially if you're not paying attention in the first place.
> 3. Driver stops but uses no flashers
> ...


4. One of my personal favorites to hate about passengers is that when you try to do #4 they go out into the road and walk in front of you as you're trying to pull in. Then they're mad that you wave them out of the way and don't let them throw your door open into traffic. I've actually cancelled on a couple that banged on my car and yelled that they're trying to get in. Like how stupid are they they can't see what im trying to do.

Some folks wont learn until they're run over IMO.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 4. One of my personal favorites to hate about passengers is that when you try to do #4 they go out into the road and walk in front of you as you're trying to pull in. Then they're mad that you wave them out of the way and don't let them throw your door open into traffic. I've actually cancelled on a couple that banged on my car and yelled that they're trying to get in. Like how stupid are they they can't see what im trying to do.
> 
> Some folks wont learn until they're run over IMO.


Absolutely hate this one, as well. I Cancel on such arrogance/stupidity if the opportunity allows.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You say that as if it's a problem. Sounds like great shuffling opportunities to me.
> 
> 
> *4. One of my personal favorites to hate about passengers is that when you try to do #4 they go out into the road and walk in front of you as you're trying to pull in. Then they're mad that you wave them out of the way and don't let them throw your door open into traffic. I've actually cancelled on a couple that banged on my car and yelled that they're trying to get in. Like how stupid are they they can't see what im trying to do.
> ...


Luckily for me this has only happened a few times, but it is because other drivers train them to run out in the street that they do so. You know like ones who won't pull over and park to pick them up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You guys are rough on the OP.
> He DID say he had his blinkers on, which, as everyone knows, makes everything magically OK.
> Sheesh.


I used to deliver pizza in an area where there were apartments with no legal parking and the customers had to come out because you couldn't drive into the apartments either. I can't tell you how many people told me I could go ahead and park in the fire zone or whatever other $500 fine space was available because I wouldn't get a ticket as long as I had my blinkers on.

When I told them if that worked everyone would just park like that all the time they would inevitably tell me they had done it and didn't get a ticket. As I pointed out to them they probably didn't do it 20 times a night. And if they did a ticket was eventually inevitable.

By the way, the people who complained the most were always the ones who didn't tip. The people who understood they shouldn't expect me to risk a ticket and were ready to grab their food were inevitably the good tippers. The absolute best tippers were the ones who were already outside when I called to say I was almost there and didn't even make me get out of the car.



Amos69 said:


> Luckily for me this has only happened a few times, but it is because other drivers train them to run out in the street that they do so. You know like ones who won't pull over and park to pick them up.


I realize that is part of the problem, but when I'm turning into a parking space how do you not know what I'm doing? I do understand that a lot of drivers stop in the street. But they should be able to figure out that that's not what I'M doing. I'm clearly not stopping and I'm clearly not driving away.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> What's really funny to me is, the lawbreakers are actually getting upset about people getting frustrated at them! WTF? You're the one violating the laws! You don't have a right to get mad at People for getting mad at you when you're the one breaking the law! Yes, I Do have a huge problem with this and yes, I do live in a heavy populated metro area, and yes, I do Drive downtown. Yet somehow I Manage to pick up my passengers without double parking.&#129335;&#127996;


I find it funny how often a car will pull up behind me and start honking when there is plenty of room to go around me. I don't get mad, I just find it funny that they do. I just usually motion for the driver behind me to go around, and then the driver will often drive right up next to me and roll down their passenger side window. I leave my window rolled up. Sometimes they yell but I act like I can't hear them.

Last time this happened to me, I was actually single parked at the curb in front of Walmart, and it was another Uber driver that was raging at me.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ideally I would be able to take my paint ball gun out in the rig and christen all double parking RS drivers, Turn right from the left lane drivers, making a U turn in heavy traffic drivers, Parked nose in to the curb with back of car blocking traffic drivers with sunshine yellow paint balls!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I used to deliver pizza in an area where there were apartments with no legal parking and the customers had to come out because you couldn't drive into the apartments either. I can't tell you how many people told me I could go ahead and park in the fire zone or whatever other $500 fine space was available because I wouldn't get a ticket as long as I had my blinkers on.


I believe it. I've had both restaurants and customers on UberEATS tell me I should park illegally.

Standing illegally is one thing, because you can just drive off if there is a cop. Getting out to get or deliver food is begging for a ticket.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


Blinkers? How old are you? Do you go "nighty-night" with a "teddy" and a "Baba" and a "Binky"?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Honking has become boring. I just give people the middle finger and go on with my day.


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

To all the "I'd NEVER do that" crowd.

You CLEARLY don't live in Chicago! Even the police (when NOT on official business) double park and leave their hazards on!


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


 I've been driving for two years and I never double park.
As in ever double park.
If I see the passenger is in a location I cannot LEGALLY stop to pick them up I will call him and tell him to meet me in a parking lot or right around the corner where I can LEGALLY stop without blocking traffic.
If they refuse I hit the cancel button, it's not worth me getting a ticket over a few dollars.

You are a fake taxi, as am I, we are not first responders, we don't drive ambulances or police cars.
We cannot just decide to park in the middle of the street because we have a Uber or Lyft decal on our windshield.
Neither one of us are exempt from following traffic laws.

You're lucky it was just a regular person behind you not a police officer.


----------



## Merc Man (Dec 19, 2015)

Sounds like the OP should move to Minneapolis. He/she would fit in great. Here, drivers act like they are part of a secret service security detail. They block a lane of traffic downtown during rush hour. They stop and put their flashers on when they realize they are in the wrong lane. Stop and triple or quadruple park at the airport. Whenever you see a car double parked in a neighborhood, nine times out of ten it’s a rideshare driver. It’s funny that I didn’t do this when I was a cab driver driving people for $2.50 a mile and I certainly don’t do this for my car Service customers. If they aren’t outside when I arrive I circle the block or find a nearby legal spot. Why should others sacrifice their time for the sake of the entitled Uber passenger. Get a clue. I’m off to get a paintball gun now.


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

The crappiest part about Chicago is people often pull over, THEN put their hazards on. AFTER you're then STUCK behind them.

That's why I put my hazards on well in advance, in the event I can't get all the way out of the way - I will get out of the way of traffic best I can, but if I'm making a pickup/dropoff - I'm doing it where it's supposed to happen! And if someone does get "stuck" behind me, well then it surely wasn't my fault - unlike MOST people, I give AMPLE warning I'm about to pull over for a moment!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I believe it. I've had both restaurants and customers on UberEATS tell me I should park illegally.
> 
> Standing illegally is one thing, because you can just drive off if there is a cop. Getting out to get or deliver food is begging for a ticket.


Driving off does not technically get you out of the ticket. I know this first hand. You had better Hope they didn't get your plate number.



GearHead600 said:


> I'm doing it where it's supposed to happen


"Supposed" to happen? Who decides where it is "supposed" to happen? The passenger who placed the pin? LoL I'm pretty sure the law trumps the passenger who placed the pin. Therefore, the Law determines where it is "supposed" to happen.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi, former taxi driver turned uber driver turned back to taxi driver here, I honk the hell out of them if I think they're an uber (tissue box in back window usually) and blocking a running lane..


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Do cars behind ever honk at you for double parking even with blinkers on?


In NYC u only engage your hazard warning lights if:
1. You want to draw attention to yourself 
2. You want a parking ticket &#127915;

Always Low Profile & Fly under the radar


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver (Jan 12, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


Here's the thing, you really only have two options. Double park and be an ass hole, or drive down the street and park safely while risking a one star. Want to know what I do? I look at the pax as I'm driving by, stick my hands in the air and make a shrugging motion, then cancel the ride under the "no safe place to pull over" option. You will never win in this situation regardless of what you do. Here in SD Asian people do this the worse because they don't understand the markings on the street or side walk. Those I feel bad for but still not worth a one star on your record for the next five or six hundred rides. They'll figure it out eventually. Blame Uber for not assisting them with their pick up location.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

I only double park on quiet residential streets where it's easy for people to go around. On major streets I pull over where I can and message the pax of needed. I make it clear it was the only safe spot and never get bad ratings for it.

I find that people who regularly use Uber for commute etc rarely pick bad pickup locations.


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Driving off does not technically get you out of the ticket. I know this first hand. You had better Hope they didn't get your plate number.
> 
> "Supposed" to happen? Who decides where it is "supposed" to happen? The passenger who placed the pin? LoL I'm pretty sure the law trumps the passenger who placed the pin. Therefore, the Law determines where it is "supposed" to happen.


 You're darn right where the pin is. If people "hail" a traditional cab guess what, they get picked up RIGHT THERE. Our service is and should be NO different. Anyone who doesn't like it well, you can wait or feel free to go around!

Clearly just another individual that's NOT from Chicago LOL. People "stop" (double park) here all the time, NOT just uber/lyft or cabbies. I've actually seen cars double parked ALL NIGHT.

So, you can speak about your area, but your and my areas are CLEARLY not the same. I've stated how things are here, and that's how they are whether you like it or not!


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

One of them honked behind me, then pulled up next to me and said I'm blocking the street. I asked him if I'm blocking the street then how are you able to go around me. He shut up and drove off. People just love to honk and complain.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


She is trying to tell you to stop breaking the law, stop backing up traffic and stop acting like a selfish jerk.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

GearHead600 said:


> You're darn right where the pin is. If people "hail" a traditional cab guess what, they get picked up RIGHT THERE. Our service is and should be NO different. Anyone who doesn't like it well, you can wait or feel free to go around!
> 
> Clearly just another individual that's NOT from Chicago LOL. People "stop" (double park) here all the time, NOT just uber/lyft or cabbies. I've actually seen cars double parked ALL NIGHT.
> 
> So, you can speak about your area, but your and my areas are CLEARLY not the same. I've stated how things are here, and that's how they are whether you like it or not!


 So in Chicago you guys have the same rights as taxis? I'm asking because I don't know. Here we absolutely do not have the same rights as taxis. We don't have any of the Privileges they have.


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> So in Chicago you guys have the same rights as taxis? I'm asking because I don't know. Here we absolutely do not have the same rights as taxis. We don't have any of the Privileges they have.


I can't honestly say what "rights" they have or RS drivers. I also cannot say what is actually/technically "lawful" or not either. All I DO know is, it's Chicago, you will not get a ticket here for behaviors like that. For the most part, Chicago does NOT issue traffic related tickets. They DO of course have PARKING tickets/PARKING enforcement (this is only after you the driver EXIT the vehicle). But if you're speeding, you will NOT get a ticket. If you're running stop signs/red lights - you will NOT get a ticket. Cops do NOT ticket for traffic offenses here! Doesn't make it legal, it's just something most people that live/drive in the city "know".

I've even seen some pretty sensitive areas (airport) that NOBODY is supposed to be parking/stopping/standing (having nothing to do with PAX pick up/drop off) where even I would NEVER consider stopping/standing - yet I've seen cars, INCLUDING RS/U/L cars just sitting there with their hazards on. Police, although should be taking it seriously, STILL, never ticket - they just drive by and flash their lights at you "telling you" to move. Maybe if you didn't move, MAYBE then they'd actually give you a ticket. But I've seen other similar less sensitive scenarios where U/L cars are CLEARLY told by sign, NOT to be in a given area - yet there are. Cops driving by, don't write tickets, they just shine their little spot light on the cars as an indication to "move along". Again, maybe if they didn't then MAYBE they'd get an actual ticket.

So while none of it may be "allowed", or "rights", or "legal" - it's just how it works here. You have to bear in mind there's a difference between what's on paper and REAL WORLD practicality! Or as I like to call it STREET SMARTS vs. BOOK SMARTS! You have to realize that there are literally SO many laws, ordinances, rules "ON THE BOOKS" that no matter how law abiding you TRY to be, I GUARANTEE you're still breaking at least TEN laws (ordinances/rules) per day! AND YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW/REALIZE IT! But really, think about it, you have so many levels of gubbamint - federal, state, county, municipal, local - ETC There's almost NO way you're not breaking something even without knowing it!

Does remind me of this one time, I had an officer "honk" at me as an indication to move. I waved him around and of course already had my hazard/four way lights on. He pulled up to me and said "you can't park here", I said "I'm not parked OCIFER, gear selector is in DRIVE" - he said "TOUCHE" and drove away! LMAO Again, "it's just how it is here"!


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

IIRC you had that epic thread about being annoyed with honkers.

Reading that post with a text-to-speech engine is epically epic


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

GearHead600 said:


> I can't honestly say what "rights" they have or RS drivers. I also cannot say what is actually/technically "lawful" or not either. All I DO know is, it's Chicago, you will not get a ticket here for behaviors like that. For the most part, Chicago does NOT issue traffic related tickets. They DO of course have PARKING tickets/PARKING enforcement (this is only after you the driver EXIT the vehicle). But if you're speeding, you will NOT get a ticket. If you're running stop signs/red lights - you will NOT get a ticket. Cops do NOT ticket for traffic offenses here! Doesn't make it legal, it's just something most people that live/drive in the city "know".
> 
> I've even seen some pretty sensitive areas (airport) that NOBODY is supposed to be parking/stopping/standing (having nothing to do with PAX pick up/drop off) where even I would NEVER consider stopping/standing - yet I've seen cars, INCLUDING RS/U/L cars just sitting there with their hazards on. Police, altchoicshould be taking it seriously, STILL, never ticket - they just drive by and flash their lights at you "telling you" to move. Maybe if you didn't move, MAYBE then they'd actually give you a ticket. But I've seen other similar less sensitive scenarios where U/L cars are CLEARLY told by sign, NOT to be in a given area - yet there are. Cops driving by, don't write tickets, they just shine their little spot light on the cars as an indication to "move along". Again, maybe if they didn't then MAYBE they'd get an actual ticket.
> 
> ...


I think I need to move there! I got a ticket while dropping off a passenger For pulling over to the side of the road so I would not obstruct the flow of traffic. The problem was, it was a no-parking Zone But given the choices I had to choose from, that was in my opinion the best option for everyone. I would not have been obstructing the flow of traffic and my passenger was Able to exit the vehicle in a safe manner. Don't get me wrong. I'm not a gal who lives by the books. I've always been one to push the limits. Here, the drivers are out of control though.They will literally block all three lanes of traffic. Park right next to each other or staggered just enough to where you can't get by and they will sit there the entire 5 minutes for the no-show. At least park behind each other and only take up one lane! I have a push bar on my truck. You don't even know the urge I have to fight To stop myself from pushing them out of the way, LOL Regardless if you double park or not, I do. Stand firm on the fact you don't get To whine about people honking at you. . You're choosing to double park. That's your choice. Therefore you get the wrath of pissed off drivers.&#129335;&#127996; You got to own your responsibility in things. There's no crying in rideshare.&#128517;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> I think I need to move there! I got a ticket while dropping off a passenger For pulling over to the side of the road so I would not obstruct the flow of traffic. The problem was, it was a no-parking Zone But given the choices I had to choose from, that was in my opinion the best option for everyone. I would not have been obstructing the flow of traffic and my passenger was Able to exit the vehicle in a safe manner. Don't get me wrong. I'm not a gal who lives by the books. I've always been one to push the limits. Here, the drivers are out of control though.They will literally block all three lanes of traffic. Park right next to each other or staggered just enough to where you can't get by and they will sit there the entire 5 minutes for the no-show. At least park behind each other and only take up one lane! I have a push bar on my truck. You don't even know the urge I have to fight To stop myself from pushing them out of the way, LOL Regardless if you double park or not, I do. Stand firm on the fact you don't get To whine about people honking at you. . You're choosing to double park. That's your choice. Therefore you get the wrath of pissed off drivers.&#129335;&#127996; You got to own your responsibility in things. There's no crying in rideshare.&#128517;


I used to drive an old lifted 4X4 extended cab V-10 Dodge pick up.

Loved it when people wanted to play chikin with me. I once had some guy in TJ scrape his mirror off on the side of my truck. Luckily I only got a small scratch, he thrashed his window, mirror and bent his door.

Another time I got one guy so angry at me because I wouldn't let him pass on the shoulder that he threw a tire iron at my truck. I tried to back up and chase him down but he jammed out of there. I was so pissed I would have driven over his car.

I guess it was a good thing for me he got away.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> I used to drive an old lifted 4X4 extended cab V-10 Dodge pick up.
> 
> Loved it when people wanted to play chikin with me. I once had some guy in TJ scrape his mirror off on the side of my truck. Luckily I only got a small scratch, he thrashed his window and bent his door.
> 
> ...


I have a Lift on mine as well. &#128526; A Couple months ago a little Honda hatchback thingy Went right up under the back of me. No Damage for me, but he is sporting a new Honda model ... Honda ACCORDian&#128517;


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Only time I honk at a double parker is when I pull to the curb and pick up a pax then another RS driver pulls next to me puts the hazards on and blocks me in. In my market you can double park in front of 10 police officers and never get a citation.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> Only time I honk at a double parker is when I pull to the curb and pick up a pax then another RS driver pulls next to me puts the hazards on and blocks me in. In my market you can double park in front of 10 police officers and never get a citation.


In our city CCTV catches and fines us for parking on yellow lines or wrong zonings, so we park on traffic lanes to pick up and drop off where they have no jurisdiction!! Causes other issues, but no fines.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

stop breaking the law ass clown


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> stop breaking the law ass clown


Uber breaks the law where ever they operate. That is partly why they have such a bad name.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dave Bust said:


> stop breaking the law ass clown


It isn't possible if you do Uber. You break it too.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That happens to you. Yesterday this girl honked many times. I don't understand why she can't just go around me. She finally did but still complained. I honked back because I can't stand people honking at me.
> 
> What does she want me to do? Move forward? If I do that how do I know she still won't just drive up and expect me to keep driving? There were no cars around, so why can't she just move around me?
> 
> what do you do in these situations?


I've been honked at for that but not behind rideshare. And now watch it happen on my very next ping. &#129315;


----------

